# 95 Burmese Pythons (and Counting) Captured in Everglades



## News Bot (Feb 11, 2016)

The Burmese python has worn out its welcome, and its time is nigh. 

*Published On:* 11-Feb-16 09:39 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Wally (Feb 11, 2016)

The articles author is as optimistically enthused about the Burmese Pythons eradication as I am at winning lotto.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wally said:


> The articles author is as optimistically enthused about the Burmese Pythons eradication as I am at winning lotto.



yeah got about as much chance either way


----------

